# 6 week old puppy still won't eat solids, Help



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been working to get Tali to eat solids for a couple of weeks now, and she still hasn't taken to it at all. I posted on here last Sat. and someone suggested to put the food into her mouth, which I have tried, she will eat that but nothing by herself. She was 6 weeks last Friday and weighted in at 15.7 pounds she looks really good and Chloe still lets her nurse but I know she needs to start eating solid food. Has anyone else had this problem and how did you handle it Please any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you. Linda


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She's still really young. Have you tried baby food? Touch it to her lips then maybe she will start herself. I think she is still really young, but if you keep working with her, she'll come around.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

15.7 pounds...what a whopper! JK, I know you meant ounces but I couldn't help it. I am not sure what to do to get the pup to eat, other than give her an appropriate amount of time away from mom and then make sure the food is warm and the smell is attractive to her, canned puppyfood is a good place to start...she won't be eating kibble yet for sure, unlessit's been soaked and broken up.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

When we were fostering kittens who were deathly ill when it was time to wean we mixed canned food in with formula into a bottle and bottle fed them with that. you can also try formula in a bowl with canned food maybe? or even try wetting the dry kibble to make it softer and I also heard doing this makes the flavor better?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> 15.7 pounds...what a whopper! JK, I know you meant ounces but I couldn't help it. I am not sure what to do to get the pup to eat, other than give her an appropriate amount of time away from mom and then make sure the food is warm and the smell is attractive to her, canned puppyfood is a good place to start...she won't be eating kibble yet for sure, unlessit's been soaked and broken up.


LOL you're right she would be a whopper. Yes, I meant 15.7 ounces. lol 
I have tried soaking her puppy kibble and also tried to add warm water to the canned puppy food I am still feeding her momma.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> When we were fostering kittens who were deathly ill when it was time to wean we mixed canned food in with formula into a bottle and bottle fed them with that. you can also try formula in a bowl with canned food maybe? or even try wetting the dry kibble to make it softer and I also heard doing this makes the flavor better?


I have not tried puppy milk with canned food yet. That's a good idea.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I had just always thought it came pretty natural for pups. My chinese creasted took to it at 4 weeks.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I brought Pepper home at 6 weeks, I mixed canned puppy milk and canned puppy food with a little kibble, heated it up SLIGHTLY in the micro and he ate it no problem.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What I do when I have westie pups is start by just putting some milk replacer in a bowl/dish, then gradually add canned dog food, then wetted down puppy kibble. Some it takes a little while longer to get used to than others but they eventually will get the hang of it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you feeding her after she's nursed?? You want her to be hungry I assume you are taking her away from mum at times so she gets some independence?? I'd use this time to play with her and get her appetite going!!

Alot of people give just milk first so they learn to lap that up then warm up some canned food and go from there. 

She would be getting ALOT of milk from mum as she's a singleton


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

are you mashing the kibble, maybe she dosnt like the hardness yet, when mist came home i had to to this with canned puppy food for a few days then she just stated on the dry herself when she saw what the others eating, good luck


----------

